# $100.00 Panfish Special!



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

Due to the great response from you guys with the winter special I am going to extend this offer indefinately.

I will mount any size panfish for only $100.00. Normal price is $10.00 per inch. (skin mounts only)

Species limited to Sunfish, Bluegill, Yellow Perch, and Crappie.


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Gotta catch a nice crappie,,,, that one looks great on the driftwood!!!!!


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

Da....nm....nice job those stuffers look excellent to me . now I'm lookin for one to stuff .


A/K/A Ming Ming


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Wish I Would Of Kept The 14 Inch Perch I Caught This Winter.... But It Sure Did Taste Good.

Carl


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

i ahve been looking for a cheaper taxidermist i am wodering how much would it cost for me to have you do my 20 inch 4lbs bass i want to get it done asap it has been i our freezer for while and it is taking up space please contact me asap
thanks
deputy865


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

Deputy,

I am not the cheapest fish taxidermist around but I will do you a nice fish that you will be proud to hang on the wall. I charge $10.00 per inch for skin mounts. All my work comes with a lifetime guarantee against defects. Give me a call if interested or if you have any more questions. Also please view my website or picture gallery to see some photos of my work.

DZ


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

hey thanks I'll check it out ill give you a call posibly



i checked out the wabsite and those bass look great along with the others just a question though? will i get just the fish or do i get a log backround or does that cost extra? can you please give me and i dea on how much my bass will cost and all the detrails logs ect. thanks

deputy865


----------



## walleye express (Mar 16, 2004)

DZ.

Sure wish I would have joined this group a little sooner. The pictures below will explain. I couldn't talk you into doing some monster Rock Bass could I? I always catch a few each spring fishing for walleyes in a favorite spot of mine. Would love to get a 3 to 5 fish school mounted together.


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

I could probably be persuaded. Depends though. How big is monster?


----------



## walleye express (Mar 16, 2004)

Some may be close to 12 inches. These may actually be what they call War-Mouth Bass. There are 3 sub-specie of Rock Bass. All I know is, these are huge and quit impressive color wise.


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

I will include those just for you my friend!


----------



## twoatatime (Jan 4, 2004)

I have two 15 inch perch from October of 2002. They have been frozen in a wet towel and in my freezer ever since. I have been meaning to take them in. I was wondering if it was too late, or are they still ok to mount? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

twoatatime

Sounds like you have them wrapped up just fine. I would say they are OK. Give me a call if you want to drop them off.

DZ


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2004)

Mr. DZ 

Does your phrase sunfish include all the fish in that family? Example: pumpkinseed, redears, bluegills, etc.

I personally have 10.50in redear that took third in the state last year for catch and keep category and would love to get her mounted. 

My uncle has a 16 inch crappie and a close to 10in pumpkinseed that he wants mounted. 

We lost our good fish guy to retirement and are worried about our mountable fish. This kind of thing is a one shot deal Your work on your site looks good. Have you done any pumpkinseeds ? How did all the colors turn out? I think mother nature has the color department of the paint store beat out on these fish! Can you match the teal blue or do they look a little fake? Sorry so many questions this is hard to choose taxidermists.
like choosing a husband for your daughter thanks 
Chris


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

I just sent you a PM chris.


----------



## JDubya (May 15, 2003)

Dan,

I've a quick couple of questions for you about reproduction mounts. Besides measuring length and girth, do you recommend taking any other mesurements? What about pictures, how many, how close?

Thanks.


----------



## outdoorzman1 (Apr 14, 2003)

Hey DZ, how much do you charge for a repoduction mount. I got two fish that I want to get reproductions of but just never have. I caught a 23in 7.2lb largemouth released got pictures though and a 40 in 19lb Northern Pike I caught but ate it. But would love to have these fish mounted.


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

JDubya - For reproductions I like a length girth and weight measurement if possible. One nice close up of the fish is all I need as well. If your fish has some unusual markings then take a few photos of them.

outdoorzman- I am sending you a PM


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

How far from Ambassador bridge are you?
can it be shipped across the border?
multiples for the same price?

Ive got 5 Jumbo perch 4 of which I want done, want the start of a school or a stringer.


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

Ontario Gunner said:


> How far from Ambassador bridge are you?
> can it be shipped across the border?
> multiples for the same price?
> 
> Ive got 5 Jumbo perch 4 of which I want done, want the start of a school or a stringer.


From the bridge to my shop is 68 miles. Approximate drive time is 90 minutes. As far as shipping over the border I am not sure of the legality. You may want to check into it. You can have as many perch as you like done for 100.00 each.


----------



## Ontario Gunner (Oct 21, 2003)

Ill check into legalities of shipping across the border, probably make arrangements to drop them off. Fish the Detroit at all?

And for $100u.s. a pop,, you can have all my business! those pictures just smoke anything ive seen done over here! 


I just uploaded a few pictures into panfish category,, how would those 5 look on the wall?


----------



## twoatatime (Jan 4, 2004)

Dan,

Please check your PM's.

Jason


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

i have a large mouth bass hat has been sitting in my freezer for ages and i want it to be mounted it is 20 inches long and weighs 4 pounds can you please PM me with any info on what you can do for me


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

deputy865 said:


> i have a large mouth bass hat has been sitting in my freezer for ages and i want it to be mounted it is 20 inches long and weighs 4 pounds can you please PM me with any info on what you can do for me


PM Sent


----------



## archie holst (Aug 18, 2003)

DZ were are you located I don't see Holly on the map? Detroit area, Grand rapids? What county?


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

archie holst said:


> DZ were are you located I don't see Holly on the map? Detroit area, Grand rapids? What county?


I am in Genesse County off I-75 exit 108. I am right on the border of Holly and Grand Blanc.


----------



## UnkaD (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks again Dan


----------

